# Help bran new Samsung SSD 850 EVO (250gb) Not operating properly.



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

My samsung SSD says it has entities taking space up on it but is completely empty and not allowing me to unpack anything because there is "Not enough space", I installed it myself and have had past experiences with installing them and been careful with my static electricity, but yet it doesn't work.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 23, 2015)

The steam error implies you have your steam directory on F. Steam won't run from a new directory unless you change file paths etc.
There's a file directory exe called Tree size or treefile(?), i'm on my mobile now so cant check, which can examine the space usage of drives, you could try that.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Thanks for the fast reply, it just says I have $RECYCLE.BIN which takes up 6.7MB and System Volume Information which takes up 20KB.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

Your F: drive only has 98MB on it. No wonder steam won't install anything on there


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Your F: drive only has 98MB on it. No wonder steam won't install anything on there


Yea I know, that's the problem it should be 250GB....


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Your F: drive only has 98MB on it. No wonder steam won't install anything on there



Its odd tho, its a new 250gb drive with no space.

Its not the OS, I assume so it should have been simple plug and play?

@OP, check in BIOS for which says connection its on, or even if its bring recognised.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

It may need initialising in Disk Manager first. Reformat (ensure to NTFS) in Disk Manager after initialising and bringing online.

EDIT: Did you install your OS onto your 120GB drive while the 250GB drive was plugged in? If so, what's happened is during OS installation, Windows dumped 100MB flags on each other drive installed. This created a 100MB partition on the 250GB SSD, and left the other 249GB unpartitioned.

Go into Disk Manager, you'll find a giant black bar across an unformatted part of the SSD, format it to NTFS and your drive is alive. Also in future, unplug every drive when installing windows besides the drive you're installing to. 100MB boot flags are irritating.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Its odd tho, its a new 250gb drive with no space.
> 
> Its not the OS, I assume so it should have been simple plug and play?
> 
> @OP, check in BIOS for which says connection its on, or even if its bring recognised.


Its coming up as a 250GB SSD as per normal and under port 5, so I have no clue to why it isn't working.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> It may need initialising in Disk Manager first. Reformat (ensure to NTFS) in Disk Manager after initialising and bringing online.
> 
> EDIT: Did you install your OS onto your 120GB drive while the 250GB drive was plugged in? If so, what's happened is during OS installation, Windows dumped 100MB flags on each other drive installed. This created a 100MB partition on the 250GB SSD, and left the other 249GB unpartitioned.
> 
> Go into Disk Manager, you'll find a giant black bar across an unformatted part of the SSD, format it to NTFS and your drive is alive. Also in future, unplug every drive when installing windows besides the drive you're installing to. 100MB boot flags are irritating.


No my 250Gb SSD is brand new whereas I've had my 120GB for a year or two now.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> No my 250Gb SSD is brand new whereas I've had my 120GB for a year or two now.



Have you checked Disk Manager yet? Please print screen your Disk Manager page for us.

Nothing we can do until you show us what Disk Manager sees.

EDIT: Also, please don't double post. I know you're new so it's fair enough, but we have an edit button for editing posts


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> View attachment 64313



Disk 2, format from RAW to NTFS

The F: drive is you ballsing up your partitioning and trying to add it alongside your OS partition. You can ignore that for now, or reinstall Windows at some point.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Disk 2, format from RAW to NTFS
> 
> The F: drive is you ballsing up your partitioning and trying to add it alongside your OS partition. You can ignore that for now, or reinstall Windows at some point.


And how do i do that?  sorry I'm kinda a noob when it comes to this sort of stuff.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

From the looks of it your F: drive is part of your os drive and nothing to do with your SSD.

From what i see your SSD drive is in raw format at the moment and has no drive letter so you need to format it.

In your list this drive is Disk 2

Right click on disk 2 and it should offer you the option to format it and set a drive letter and choose the file type so you would want to use NTFS.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> And how do i do that?  sorry I'm kinda a noob when it comes to this sort of stuff.



Right click the RAW block on Disk two, click "Format...". Under "File system" drop down menu, choose NTFS.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Right click the RAW block on Disk two, click "Format...". Under "File system" drop down menu, choose NTFS.


So is that it?


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Right click the RAW block on Disk two, click "Format...". Under "File system" drop down menu, choose NTFS.


Because it is still coming up that it is still a 99MB under computer however its coming up as the right size under Disk Management


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Make sure your giving the new drive a different letter so as an example when you format the drive you tell it to use h:

Once done right the new drive will show as h: under computer.

Remember each new drive needs its own drive letter.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Make sure your giving the new drive a different letter so as an example when you format the drive you tell it to use h:
> 
> Once done right the new drive will show as h: under computer.
> 
> Remember each new drive needs its own drive letter.


My USB is coming up as H xD but my SSD is still F


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

No the 99MB's partition is showing as F: and this is not your SSD drive.

Your SSD drive is disk 2 according to disk manager and its in raw format it has no drive letter.

You need to right click on disk 2 in disk manager, this will then give you an option to set the drive letter and file system type, You need to format and set the drive letter to something that is not in the list already.

In your case i would personally set the drive letter to I or J as your other devices are using C to H.

If you still have trouble i can help you out over teamveiwer if you are happy to let someone else connect to you remotely, will only take 2 mins to sort the drive for you.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> my SSD is still F



Ignore the F: drive completely and forever. It is totally irrelevant, and is not related to your 250GB drive.



animal007uk said:


> You need to right click on disk 2 in disk manager, this will then give you an option to set the drive letter and file system type



This.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 23, 2015)

OP is so confused, but the answer is so obvious, lol.

Hide the F: drive -- it's a special Windows partition.  That disk must've been your primary at one point.

On disk 2 (the SDD in question), delete the partition, then create.  Or maybe what he said up there, maybe it just needs a drive letter.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

xorbe said:


> OP is so confused, but the answer is so obvious, lol.
> 
> Hide the F: drive -- it's a special Windows partition.  That disk must've been your primary at one point.
> 
> On disk 2 (the SDD in question), delete the partition, then create.  Or maybe what he said up there, maybe it just needs a drive letter.


I am confused xD, so how do i do that  (Im so nooby at this )


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> View attachment 64314 View attachment 64315



Right click that J: drive and press Explore. Go check your My Computer afterwards and it should show up.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Right click that J: drive and press Explore. Go check your My Computer afterwards and it should show up.



Or you could try restarting the pc and it should show up if RCoons suggestion does not work.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Right click that J: drive and press Explore. Go check your My Computer afterwards and it should show up.


Explore is there but is gray indicated i can't do that option.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> Explore is there but is gray indicated i can't do that option.





animal007uk said:


> try restarting the pc



Try that. At this point, turning it off and on again must work by now.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Try restarting the pc, You could also download samsungs latest SSD software and see what it says about the drive.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Try that. At this point, turning it off and on again must work by now.


Still I'snt coming up after restart.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> Still I'snt coming up after restart.



When you right click your Disk 2 (J: drive), what is available to click? (Print screen it)

Also, just checking. You didn't right click that F: drive did you? That will have Explore greyed out because it's a system partition. Just making sure you're ignoring that F: drive completely.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> View attachment 64316



The grey block to the left of the drive, where it says -Disk 2, Basic, 232.88 GB, Online-, Right click and click Offline. Restart, Right click Disk 2 grey block to the left and click Online.

As a nuclear option, you could always unplug *everything* apart from your 120GB SSD, reinstall windows (properly, not with a dynamic disk, that means cleaning the drive in CMD during Windows installation), and then plug your drives back in after Windows is installed.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The grey block to the left of the drive, where it says -Disk 2, Basic, 232.88 GB, Online-, Right click and click Offline. Restart, Right click Disk 2 grey block to the left and click Online.
> 
> As a nuclear option, you could always unplug *everything* apart from your 120GB SSD, reinstall windows (properly, not with a dynamic disk, that means cleaning the drive in CMD during Windows installation), and then plug your drives back in after Windows is installed.


The restart thing didn't work.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Is there anyway to stop the SSD drive coming up as active? could this be the issue?

Only mention it because the way my backup drive shows up and i notice its not set to active and its the only difference i can see.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> The restart thing didn't work.



If nobody else can help within the next few days, I recommend nuclear. Format windows with only one drive installed. Clean your Dynamic disk during the Windows setup before you install windows ( tutorial - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/52129-disk-clean-clean-all-diskpart-command.html), and then install windows on a Basic disk.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> If nobody else can help within the next few days, I recommend nuclear. Format windows with only one drive installed. Clean your Dynamic disk during the Windows setup before you install windows ( tutorial - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/52129-disk-clean-clean-all-diskpart-command.html), and then install windows on a Basic disk.


I don't really wanna choose the nuclear option....


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

Seeing as the SSD is new and seeing how you don't want to nuke anything i would maybe consider unpluging all your drives and installing windows on the new samsung SSD then once done you can plug in your other drives and backup any files you need to keep.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Seeing as the SSD is new and seeing how you don't want to nuke anything i would maybe consider unpluging all your drives and installing windows on the new samsung SSD then once done you can plug in your other drives and backup any files you need to keep.


Hmm if i can find another option where i can just make my SSD full again i will but this option seems like my best bet so far, thanks.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> Hmm if i can find another option where i can just make my SSD full again i will but this option seems like my best bet so far, thanks.



Might be able to help using teamviewer as its easyer when i can see whats going on but apart from that i am all out of ideas now.

What ever happens i hope you manage to sort it


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Might be able to help using teamviewer as its easyer when i can see whats going on but apart from that i am all out of ideas now.
> 
> What ever happens i hope you manage to sort it


So what is TeamViewer and how do i use it?


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> So what is TeamViewer and how do i use it?



It works like remote access but is much easyer to use and it does not need to be installed.

It basically lets me connect to your pc and gives me access to be able to look and change things without having to leave the home.

You still have access to everything and see everything i do and can even cut me off when ever you want.

All i want to and need to look at is the disk manager page and nothing else.

https://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx?pid=google.tv_ex.s.uk&gclid=CJ3zkqaPjMUCFQkcwwodOTAAqw

Download the program and when you click the exe it will give you many options, i personally always choose to run the program as is so i dont need to install it.

These are the settings i choose when running it.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

I have downloaded it.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

Do u have skype though?


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> I have download it.  Do u have skype though?



Sorry no Skype here as i hate using a mic and do not have one anyway lol.

See my pic above for the options i use when i run TeamViewer.

Once loaded you will see an I'D number and password that you need to give to me but you should send it me in a private message 

After talking to the op in a PM we will try out teamviewer tomorrow i think as the op had to go for now so i will update this thread once i have more info .


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2015)

232GB is right when it's formatted, so he should be able to put files on it now.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 23, 2015)

Try changing drive letter.  Try navigating directly to J:\ in file explorer, my goodness.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Try changing drive letter.  Try navigating directly to J:\ in file explorer, my goodness.


"Windows cant find 'J:\' try your spelling and check again"


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> 232GB is right when it's formatted, so he should be able to put files on it now.


And no I cant because when I go to computer it still has a "New volume (F" as a drive with only 98MB.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 23, 2015)

I followed a step wrong -.- Thank you all for putting up with my stupidity haha, Thanks yet again for all who participated .


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 23, 2015)

TOASTED_PIE said:


> I followed a step wrong -.- *Thank you all for putting up with my stupidity* haha, Thanks yet again for all who participated .



You have been learning from a great community - stupidity isn't a consideration.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 23, 2015)

We all bashed our head against the screen and kb along the way -  in general, not this thread


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 24, 2015)

xorbe said:


> We all bashed our head against the screen and kb along the way -  in general, not this thread


Lol


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> You have been learning from a great community - stupidity isn't a consideration.


Thanks man


----------

